# Has TTS got Launch Control



## peterg1 (May 3, 2017)

Has the TTS got launch control??


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Yes if you have S-Tronic. Any TT with quattro and S-Tronic has it.

No if you have manual.


----------



## jhoneyman (Aug 8, 2012)

How does one engage it ?


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Come to a stop.
Drive select to Dynamic 
Make sure Stop-start is OFF
Press ESP button briefly one time
Left foot on brake hold (hard press) it for at least 1 second
Press gas pedal all the way to floor you rpm will stay around 4000 rpm, when steady at around 4000rpm

Release brake...... then
:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Omychron (Sep 9, 2016)

Nyxx said:


> Come to a stop.
> Drive select to Dynamic
> Make sure Stop-start is OFF
> Press ESP button briefly one time
> ...


Stop start has no effect. It's disabled in dynamic anyway. :wink:


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

[smiley=book2.gif] Page 78 according to the index in the back.


----------



## handyman (Mar 8, 2009)

I had a play with this today (and took a few videos). My god it's quick. The LC turns the car into a rocket. It feels so much faster than just normal acceleration in dynamic/s mode. It really threw me back in my seat!


----------



## peterg1 (May 3, 2017)

We had two runs today.
Yes its rapid.. Actually makes you feel sick if you have more than two goes.
Good fun though.


----------



## jryoung (Feb 8, 2015)

Still haven't tried it yet...


----------



## Fozi123 (Jul 27, 2017)

Nyxx said:


> Yes if you have S-Tronic. Any TT with quattro and S-Tronic has it.
> 
> No if you have manual.


I have audi TT mk3 2017 1,8T not quatro , does it have lunch control ?


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Fozi123 said:


> I have audi TT mk3 2017 1,8T not quatro , does it have lunch control ?


:lol:


----------



## alexxx (Jun 5, 2021)

Fozi123 said:


> Nyxx said:
> 
> 
> > Yes if you have S-Tronic. Any TT with quattro and S-Tronic has it.
> ...


First of all, sorry to unbury this old topic.

I have exactly the same model, but somehow the LC is/was disabled. I know the procedure, tried all kinds of variations to do it.. but no success.

My question is, since it's a electronic feature. Can the LC be activated through coding, remapping or somehow?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## BlackTipReefShark (Jun 1, 2016)

jryoung said:


> Still haven't tried it yet...


nor me, couldn't bring myself to do it


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Had it on my past 3 TTs and not tried it either in 8 years.


----------



## -BigMac- (Jan 27, 2021)

Have it on my quattro TT, haven't tried it once.

How many times can you launch before it should "theoretically" affect your clutch/trans to a repairable condition?


----------



## base86 (Nov 20, 2019)

Got my TTS for over a year now, have launched it 4-5 times I think. Way better launch then from <1000rpm.
Its not like its gonna break something if you try it a couple of times.


----------



## Number86 (Oct 20, 2017)

VAG are on record saying it's fine to keep using. Of course, like other driving behaviors (driving like you stole it all the time), certain things will naturally shorten the life span of the car.

I've used it probably 6 times, and that was just to show off to mates. Can't see the point in it for anything other than a drag race.


----------

